# Little Darby Creek



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

My son is moving to Columbus area looking at the Little Darby Creek anyone have any info on it thanks


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

it can be good from what I heard...never fished it myself....lots of private property ....look at the big darby there is is good float from alkier rd down to trapper johns...the dig dardy has lots of park property surrounding it .......plenty of room to roam...Ive fished the BD a number of times when the Stillwater was blown.....always catch smallmouth....I myself need to explore more.


----------

